# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

## haiphongtravel

BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ NỘI ĐỊA VÀ QUỐC TẾ
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: phucantravel
Mail1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Mail2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Lời đầu tiên, Công ty Du lịch HẢI PHONG (ISLANDS BOATTRIP Travel) - Khách sạn Phúc An xin hân hạnh gửi lời chào nồng nhiệt đến Quý khách.
Với mong muốn mang lại dịch vụ chất lượng cao, giá cả hợp lý để phục vụ Quý khách cùng với gia đình một cách tốt nhất. Công ty Du lịch HẢI PHONG (ISLANDS BOATTRIP Travel) - Khách sạn Phúc An  hi vọng sẽ là nhà cung cấp các dịch vụ tốt nhất, những sản phẩm du lịch có giá trị đối với Quý khách khi quý khách viếng thăm và ngỉ dưỡng tại thành phố biển Nha Trang.
Với sự tận tình, chu đáo và phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp của cúng tôi, chắc chắn Quý khách sẽ được tư vấn những dịch vụ tốt nhất và giá cả hợp lý tại Nha Trang. Hi vọng Quý khách sẽ hài lòng với những dịch vụ của chúng tôi, bởi chúng tôi luôn hướng đến sự Hoàn hảo – Tạo sự khác biệt về phong cách phục vụ Quý khách. Một lần nữa, chân thành cảm ơn sự quan tâm của Qúy khách đã dành cho Công ty Du lịch HẢI PHONG trong thời gian qua.
Ngoài những Tour du lịch biển đảo do công ty HẢI PHONG tổ chức, công ty còn có hợp đồng với các hảng hàng không VIETNAM AIRLINES, JETSTAR và VIETJET với giá cả hợp lý và phong cách chuyên nghiệp, chúng tôi chắc chắn sẽ tìm cho Quý khách được những vé ưu đãi nhất. Chúng tôi có thể cung cấp tất cả các vé máy bay nội địa và máy bay Quốc tế tại Việt Nam.
Chúng tôi cung cấp đường bay để cho Quý khách tiện book vé như sau:

	NHA TRANG	SÀI GÒN;	HÀ NỘI;
		ĐÀ NẴNG

	SÀI GÒN	HÀ NỘI;	CÔN ĐẢO;
		ĐÀ NẴNG;	QUY NHƠN;
		HUẾ;	TUY HÒA;
		NHA TRANG;	BUÔN MÊ THUỘT;
		ĐÀ LẠT;	PLEIKU;
		HẢI PHÒNG;	CÀ MAU;
		VINH;	TAM KỲ;
		PHÚ QUỐC;	ĐỒNG HỚI;
		RẠCH GIÁ

	ĐÀ NẴNG	SÀI GÒN;	HÀ NỘI;
		NHA TRANG;	ĐÀ LẠT;
		HẢI PHÒNG;	CẦN THƠ
		BUÔN MÊ THUỘT;	VINH;
		PLEIKU

	HÀ NỘI	SÀI  GÒN;	ĐÀ NẴNG;
		HUẾ;	NHA TRANG;
		ĐÀ LẠT;	BUÔN MÊ THUỘT;
		QUY NHƠN;	PLEIKU;
		TUY HÒA;	ĐIỆN BIÊN;
		ĐỒNG HỚI;	VINH;
		TAM KỲ;	PHÚ QUỐC;
		CẦN THƠ

	BUÔN MÊ THUỘT	VINH

	CẦN THƠ	PHÚ QUỐC;	CÔN ĐẢO	


CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH HẢI PHONG 
Địa chỉ: 28D1 Hoàng Hoa Thám, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
Điện thoại: 0582 205 205/ 0582 207 757
FAX: 0583.523 138
HotLine: 0988 855 544 / 0914 103 100
Email1: taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com
Email2: daiviettravel2012@gmail.com
Yahoo1: taudulichnhatrang
Yahoo2: phucantravel

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

----------


## haiphongtravel

Bán vé máy bay giá rẻ nội địa và quốc tế

----------

